# steering system



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

ok I dont know what you call it but the tube where your steering goes through on the motor. Do you have to grease inside that tube and if so what kind of grease.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.teleflexmarine.com/support-2/faqs-2/mechanical-steering-systems/



> We suggest the following periodic maintenance, at least twice a season:
> Be certain the helm(s), cable(s), steering wheel and connection hardware are correctly
> assembled and in proper working order. Check for signs of stiffness, binding, excessive free play and/or wear.
> These items cannot be repaired; if any components are not in good working order, replace them. Disassembly of these items will void the warranty and can lead to steering failure. Always replace steering cables that are stiff in operation or have damage to the plastic jacket (outer casing).
> ...


I always installed a Steersman type lubricating nut for added protection.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Steering frozen?
Your going to have to unhook the arm, loosen the big aluminum nut that holds the cable to the threaded steering tube,beat the steering cable out of the steering tube of the motor(depending on boat you may have to pull the motor to do this) with a long extension, brake clean and force rags and wire brushes thru the steering tube (what ever you gotta do to get it clean), clean the steering cable as well, liberally wipe mercury "special 101" all over theering cable and in the tube and re-assemble. If you want to take it a step further, theres a nut that you can buy that screws on to the opposing side of the threaded tube with a grease fitting on it, so you can grease it a little easier lol.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Dangit Brett !!!!!! You just beat me!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Copy and paste beats hunt and peck yet again!
Better luck next time grasshoppa.

                   ;D


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

it is a new system just for up keep down the road. thanks again guys you rock


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Copy and paste beats hunt and peck yet again!
> Better luck next time grasshoppa.
> 
> ;D


Im just gonna leave it to you lol ;D


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

there's a wire brush available,"T&H marine" makes it,it chucks in a drill - run this through the tilt tube,after the cable's out .

those sealed nuts work well - using a good waterproof non mettalic grease is the way to fly-a good lube is corrosion block grease
http://www.learchem.com/products/cb-grease.html

lube the cable,before installing it in the tube...


alot of time,the tilt tube is damaged on the inside,from corrosion,the cause  of the stuck steering.avoid the temptation of heating the tube - there's plastic bushings in there,upon heating,these will be damaged.sometimes,the cable just won't come out,at this point,the cable's cut,and the tube's replaced...


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> there's a wire brush available,"T&H marine" makes it,it chucks in a drill - run this through the tilt tube,after the cable's out .
> 
> those sealed nuts work well - using a good waterproof non mettalic grease is the way to fly-a good lube is corrosion block grease
> http://www.learchem.com/products/cb-grease.html
> ...


Fixed it for you


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

> > there's a wire brush available,"T&H marine" makes it,it chucks in a drill - run this through the tilt tube,after the cable's out .
> >
> > those sealed nuts work well - using a good waterproof non mettalic grease is the way to fly-a good lube is corrosion block grease
> > http://www.learchem.com/products/cb-grease.html
> ...



ain't that the truth !!!


----------

